# Cash sitting out the rest of the season



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He strained what looks to be a ligament in his front leg. Rest for the next month. So his hunting season is over early this year. The girls are going to have to step up their game in the field.
I foresee one upset dog when he gets left behind on hunts.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry. 
Lots of watching reruns on TV for him. :-[


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Cash! He's not going to understand being left behind... that's the trouble. If you could just explain it to him!  Hope he heals quickly!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Everytime I get my rifle or bow case out to head to the range, Kauzy gets sooooo excited. The Mrs tells me he goes manic whenever I leave with a case and leave him home. I can only imagine the frustration Cash will feel. Fill up the Jacuzzi, make him a martini and let him chill, he deserves a break. To a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

What is it with red dogs and cases. Mine are the same Dmak.....

A big healing Roo Roo Roo to cash from his furry friends downunder.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Send him over and he can hang out with my Cash on the couch 

But that might not be a good idea, because they might plot against us to figure out how bust out and run wild!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> Send him over and he can hang out with my Cash on the couch
> 
> But that might not be a good idea, because they might plot against us to figure out how bust out and run wild!!


I think you would regret the offer. Cash is named after Johnny Cash, and he tries to live up to the name at times.
Were going to work on some brain games and some on leash walks.
Hoping that helps with the boredom. The squirrels in the back yard are tormenting him.
Taking full advantage of the yard being dog free.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Darn owning athletic dogs anyway. Sometimes it simply amazes me that they don't blow those red- coated bodies apart the way the charge through the hills. Glad he'll be fine with rest. It will be good for the girls to do some huntin' without the boy around. 

You know if you would have just gotten a puggle you wouldn't have these problems. 8)

Give Cash a hug from Bailey and Chloe.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was tough to hear the vet say put him up for the rest of the season, even knowing it was the right thing to do.
The man is known for being able to make a rock squeal when he is trying to pin point a injury, but Cash stayed stoic during the manipulations. These dogs are athletes in every sense of the word, and for better or worse they don't want to quit.

Maybe if I reach a hundred years old I will think about a puggle.  For now me and June start doing some work with the trainer next week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash's rest time is over and we took him to run on quail yesterday. NSTRA was holding a trial close to home, so it fit perfect. I didn't sign him up for the trial but we and watched other dogs run. Visited with old friends, and after the trial was over let him clean up the bird fields. He is out of shape, so it didn't take long before he started slowing down. He did point 6 singles/ a double, and one place that was out of the trial bounds held a covey of 10.
This morning he has no limp. 
Now I just need to get him back in shape.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This "Puggle" your refering to? In Oz, a Puggle is a baby Echidna. Surely you wouldn't want one of them after a Vizsla. They grow up to be prickly characters.............


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> This "Puggle" your refering to? In Oz, a Puggle is a baby Echidna. Surely you wouldn't want one of them after a Vizsla. They grow up to be prickly characters.............


Those look kinda cute and would probably fit me better than a US puggle.
My kids have owned flying squirrels and hedgehogs.
Here they call poodle/pug Puggles. Its a designer breed. :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Such good news, thanks for sharing.

Just in case, Lisa points and is really good at treeing squirrels may want to consider replacing the puggle


----------

